# Used Drag pro hitch



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Have a Boss hitch for a Drag pro back blade. Was on a Dodge 2016 2500. Local pickup , may ship .Was only on truck a couple months before removed. No longer need hitch $200.00


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Bump


----------

